# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  رویا فروشی

## miss_shadow

سلام ورودتون به یه تایپیک سمی خوش آمد میگم :Yahoo (21): قضیه از این قراره که امروز داشتم توی اینستاگرام چرخ میزدم به یسری  پیج سمی کنکوری برخوردم از جمله رتبه دو و 7 کنکور امسال که به طرز وحشیانه ای زدن تو کار مشاوره و چند عدد  خانم با ناخن های مانیکور و میکاپ خلیجی و چشمان رنگی :Yahoo (4):  سپس نگاه دقیقی به پستهای پر رنگ و لعابشون انداختم  :
پزشکی در 5 ماه  :Yahoo (65): 
در3 ماه  :Yahoo (117): 
در1 ماه :Yahoo (114): 
اکثرشونم میگفتن که 100 درصد مطالب میشه با پایه زیر0 خوند و تست زد :Yahoo (39): 
حداقل هرکذومشون رو 40 هزار نفر  فالو کرده بودن ,دو ساعت همش از این پیج به اون پیج رفتم بعد یکی زدم تو سرخودم و گفتم من دارم چه غلطی میکنم؟دوست عزیزم که گول این افراد میخوری به این افراد  میگن *رویافروش* تو همش اسیرشون میشی و به جای خوندن همش از این پیج به اون پیج پلاسی و به هرکدوم رسیدی دایرکت میزنی واقعا میشه تو این مدت؟فقط بهشتی میخوام ینی میشه؟کسی بوده؟اونام به خاطر جیب خودشون میگن اره حتی یه هفته قبل کنکورم میشه.رتبه برتری که خودش حداقل 
 3 سال تمام همه کتابارو جویده و سلولز رو به مرحله هضم رسونده میاد جلو دوربین به یسری دانش آموز زود باور میگه حتما میشه,همه درگیر این حواشی بودن از جمله خودم سال گذشته :Y (471): .
شدن یا نشدن رو هیچ چیز و هیچ کس تعیین نمیکنه فقط و فقط خودتی همین امروز این برنامه ها رو پاک کن و به خودت بیا 
چند نمونه از این افراد که بسی سمییییییی هستن معرفی میکنم:
س. افشار دکتر پولکی با پکیج های تمساح :Yahoo (20): وی بسیار هول بوده و عکس های سانتی مانتال از مونث های پیجش درخواست میکنه
کوثر ک وی حرف های قشنگی در قالب های گوناگون به شما غالب میکنه و با کلی پکیج و کلاس خصوصی جیبتون ****** میده
 یا یه  دانشجوی فیک دارو که رتبه 2 و 7 فعلا پیشش شاگردی میکنن :Yahoo (17): 
,اگه تجربه ای از این پیج ها دیدین برای بقیه م بگین که گول نخورن ,دوست من برای یک ماه به یکیشون 400 داد برای یه برنامه که فیلمای آموزشی موسسات رو چیده بود فقط گفته بود به خاطر مسائل شرعی فیلمای پارسال نگاه کن امسالیا حرومن :Yahoo (20): (وی به آسمان هفتم ایمان عروج کرد).

----------


## mahdi_artur

*سلام همین که یه کنکوری پیج اینستا داشته باشه یا اینستا چک کنه خودش آسیب میزنه. تلگرام هم همینطور. به نظرم کسی که اینستا داره و یا تلگرام داره و هزار تا کانال عضوه حقشه الان آسیب ببینه از جو تبلیغات یا حتی اگر جذب تبلیغات هم نشه و عاقل باشه بازم فرصتش داخل این فضا سوخته میشه ما وقتی حرف از هزینه میزنیم همه یاد پولشون میفتن و افتخار میکنن که هدرش ندادن ولی کسی نمیگه وقتمو خرج چیزای بیهوده نکردم. شبکه های مجازی (و حتی همین فروم) برای این ساخته شدن تا شما در نهایت جذب یکی از همین موسسات بشید. بهتره اسم این جور فضا هارو بزاریم پلتفرم های تبلیغاتی نمونش هم یوتوبر های معروف ایرانی که بعد از خراب شدن اوضاع درامدشون از یوتیوب تصمیم گرفتن دیگه ادامه ندن چون سودی واسشون نداشت. قطعا بهترین کار مخصوصا الان اینه که کلا به نت وصل نشد. ولی خب چون کروناست و همه حبس داخل منزل خیلی فشار میاره شرایط که کنترلش سخته. ولی بازم میشه کنترل کرد.*

----------


## _Aramesh_

یکی اینا
یواش یواش چند هفته مونده به کنکور بازا اینایی که میخوان سوالات رو بفروشن گرم میشه.
من پارسال تو یه کانال بود که دفترچه موسسات مختلف و می ذاشت بعد وعده داده بود که اگه فلان هزینه رو برام بریزید اددتون میکنم تو یه کانال که صبح کنکور سوالا رو با جواب میذاره 
خلاصه اینکه چند هفته بعد کنکور که تلگراممو چک کردم اسم کانالشو به Sory تغییر داده بود و تمام پستاشم پاک شده بود.

----------


## parsaaj

سلام اونی که گفتی ۴۰۰ گرفته برا سالیانش از خودم ۳۵۰۰ گرفته با ازمون های تستر و فقط فیلم اموزشی چیده تو برنامش و اسمش سامان عسکری اسم پیجش کردان هیچ جوابی نمیده فقط برنامه میده میره و اگ گزارش کار ندی بقول خودش ۲۰۰ تومن جریمه میکنه و همش پول میگیره ادعا هم میکنه... فقط پول میخوره و میگ همه فیلمای تو کانالا حلاله .... ی ماه بیشتر باهاش نرفتم پولو با هزار ضرب زور ازش گرفتم تهشم بلاکم کرد و تازه ازمون تستر هم در کار نبود

----------


## rogi

_الله اعلم.
ولی یکی از نزدیکان،رتبه ۷ کشوری میگه!
ما چند سال میرفتیم خونشون به یک سلام بسنده میکرد و میرفت اتاقش!باز میگم الله اعلم
ولی منبع موثق هست!تا اینجا بگم اینا کلا اصالتا از شهرهای حومه تبریز هستند الانم البته اکثر فامیل ها تبریز هستند.
واقعا آدم ی مدل میشه!طرف ۳ سال خونده الان...._

----------


## Armin-

ذهن من فقط تئوری توطئه میچینه واسه خودش ، به نظرم رتبه 2 و 7 هیچ ارتباطی با این بشر نداشتن و الان میخوان زیر سایه این که توی حوزه کنکور شناخته شده تره اسم و رسمی کسب کنن و مقداری شناخته بشن ، چیز عجیبیم نیست هر سال چنتا از رتبه برترا از این کارا میکنن چند وقت دیگه مستقل میشن و گروه مشاوره خودشونو میزنن علی برکت الله

----------


## Erfan_brian

> *سلام همین که یه کنکوری پیج اینستا داشته باشه یا اینستا چک کنه خودش آسیب میزنه. تلگرام هم همینطور. به نظرم کسی که اینستا داره و یا تلگرام داره و هزار تا کانال عضوه حقشه الان آسیب ببینه از جو تبلیغات یا حتی اگر جذب تبلیغات هم نشه و عاقل باشه بازم فرصتش داخل این فضا سوخته میشه ما وقتی حرف از هزینه میزنیم همه یاد پولشون میفتن و افتخار میکنن که هدرش ندادن ولی کسی نمیگه وقتمو خرج چیزای بیهوده نکردم. شبکه های مجازی (و حتی همین فروم) برای این ساخته شدن تا شما در نهایت جذب یکی از همین موسسات بشید. بهتره اسم این جور فضا هارو بزاریم پلتفرم های تبلیغاتی نمونش هم یوتوبر های معروف ایرانی که بعد از خراب شدن اوضاع درامدشون از یوتیوب تصمیم گرفتن دیگه ادامه ندن چون سودی واسشون نداشت. قطعا بهترین کار مخصوصا الان اینه که کلا به نت وصل نشد. ولی خب چون کروناست و همه حبس داخل منزل خیلی فشار میاره شرایط که کنترلش سخته. ولی بازم میشه کنترل کرد.*


خیلیم اشکال نداره داشته باشه. فقط بهتره ساعتش تحت کنترل و معین باشه ...

----------


## Mahsa.TS

با حرفت خیلی خیلی موافقم !!!!!

خیلی از این پست ها صرفا برای افزایش لایک و بازدید هست! هیچ راه میانبر و یا حتی معجزه ای در کار نیس فقط باید بخونی البته با  برنامه

خیلی از این رتبه برتر ها زیادی کلیشه ای حرف میزنن! مثلا میگه من فقط 7 ساعت درس میخوندم :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## indomitable

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mahsa.TS


با حرفت خیلی خیلی موافقم !!!!!

خیلی از این پست ها صرفا برای افزایش لایک و بازدید هست! هیچ راه میانبر و یا حتی معجزه ای در کار نیس فقط باید بخونی البته با  برنامه

خیلی از این رتبه برتر ها زیادی کلیشه ای حرف میزنن! مثلا میگه من فقط 7 ساعت درس میخوندم


مگ شما چند ساعت میخوندی خواهری*

----------

